# How to get good at writing?



## NipNip (Apr 16, 2015)

Is writing a skill? If so why does it seem to differ so much from other skills.

You can develop any skill through practice, practice and practice (e.g. any sport, games, drawing, ... anything really). Repetitive practice makes perfect.

But what about writing.. It seems different to me. Writing is basically writing what you think, but how exactly can you get better at writing. I mean you can't manipulate your thoughts.

I feel like once you master the other basic components of writing (grammar and spelling, enlarging your vocabulary, ...), what's left to devlop thorugh practice? For poetry these aren't even essential.

Also, writes don't really start writing significantly better books after let's say 20 years of experience. I believe some writers wrote their best pieces in their early years. Once again, unlike sportsmen for example, whom only get better by practicing on much higher level and gaining experience.


----------



## Fascist (Dec 22, 2014)

The thing that you develop through practice when getting good at writing is your ability to entertain. Entertaining writing is effective writing.

The only way to do that is with practice, and studying the greats. 

Copying out word for word writings of authors that you liked, in pencil, is a good way to really get a feel for good technique.


----------



## Starflakes (Sep 13, 2009)

You most certainly do get better at writing through practice. A tool for this is called free writing. It's the equivalent of sketching if you're an artist. When you free write you have a topic/promt/whatever and you just write...you don't think you just write. It frees up your brain to let the creativity flow more. And I mean sure...tons of times free writes won't render that much of value but other times there will be really awesome bits mixed in with the fluff. Also, free writing really exercises your creative brain.

You can also read books on how to improve your writing. I actually just bought a book on character development and so far it seems pretty good...helpful. 

Also, you can focus on getting better at writing in general or you can focus on improving one specific piece. The script for Big Hero 6 was revised over and over and over again countless times! And with many different people offering suggestions to make it better. Had it not been refined by so many people and to such a degree, it would not have been the awesome movie that it was.

Edited to add: Writers groups are also good. When you write every week and get feedback every week you build up more knowledge of what makes better writing.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

I fancy myself as quite the writer, and I think I can be of some assistance to you here.

The first step is to start reading. Read a lot. Read whenever you get the opportunity. Whenever your eyes and hands are not otherwise occupied. Read fiction and non-fiction. Read forums. Read anything. Reading is important in developing writing technique because prolonged reading will expand your vocabulary and expose you to writing techniques and how to use them. If you struggle with this sort of theoretical learning, a more practical method to improve your writing technique might be to read (sorry! :laughing Aristotle on Rhetoric, which is the educational discipline of improving one's discourse, verbally and written. A study of rhetoric will teach you how to better construct your arguments and teach you how to put them across more assertively and convincingly.

The next step is to start writing. Again, write anything. Fiction, non-fiction, essays, forum posts, whatever. It's just important to keep writing and keep reading, so you are always getting better. Having a diverse range of writing pursuits (I write non-fiction essays, for university, and for my 'employment', and I have probably racked up about 50,000 forum posts over the last 6 years across a diverse range of forums) is good because it allows you to develop holistically as a writer.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Train, read, take classes in creative writing, read a lot on how to construct stories and characters, watch people behaving, do and watch new things.


----------



## RantnRave (May 1, 2015)

ItsT said:


> Is writing a skill? If so why does it seem to differ so much from other skills.
> 
> You can develop any skill through practice, practice and practice (e.g. any sport, games, drawing, ... anything really). Repetitive practice makes perfect.
> 
> ...


The real question is: if you need to ask, is it for you? 

There are people who are naturals and those who are educated. The educated can never be as good as the educated naturals. 

Writing is simply evoking emotion through words. Understanding emotions and the mechanics of life will make you a better writer. Experience in the world is key.


----------



## BlueMajorelle (Oct 20, 2015)

The same way you become "good" at doing anything else... Practice, practice, practice. My students always tell me they are not good at art, but I tell them "You could be, if you practiced drawing or painting as often as you play video games." Also, read a lot. In art, we buy new tools and medium to work with, but with writing, your tools are words and styles of writing. You can't buy words though, you have to collect them by reading.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

I heard that if you want to be a good writer you should read a lot of various other writer's books...The more the better. The trouble with this is, maybe you would be influenced by these writers too much? Definitely go for multiple writers instead of just one.

Obviously the number one thing that helps is practice. With that, outside criticism, so get honest people to read your work and tell you what they really think of it, and how they think you can improve (it's better if they have writing experience themselves, but anyone who reads lots of books you would want the opinion of as well). See criticism as a good thing, and actually listen to it and take it in. You can get criticism on websites designed for people to share their work, but that risks plagiarism, so it's up to you if you are willing to share via the Internet.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

It's actually more simple than you think, just make an outline, and violastuff.

Like for stories, I'd outline the characters first, their name, the setting, any point of reference you can use <a similar era irl/theme, etc>, BEFORE making the plot.

For essays..
uhh.. it'll take too long to explain in detail, in short make an intro which has your thesis, an optional hook, and hints to your next paragraphs <which one should be a point/counterpoint>.

andsonandsoforth.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

My personal belief after working a number of years as a writing tutor is that everyone is good at _some_ type of writing. It might not just be eminently clear what kind you are good at. My brother was never a strong essay/academic writer until he got into a natural science class where his scientific writing blew his professor away. And then there are the kids who can't grammar but write beautiful freeform poetry. It's just all about where your most natural voice lies. For some people that's in clear, concise technical writing and for others it's in flowery prose.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

You need to fall in love. Emotion is everything. Words are not like numbers, because 2 + 4 + 8 always = 14... But "fall" + "in" + "love" can have multiple meanings. The key is to illustrate a perspective, and to do that you need to see a perspective, which involves a lot of emotion and understanding of your emotion. You need so much perspective that you have passion. That alone is enough to influence others. Combine that with technique, refined through experience, and you have the two ingredients to create a masterpiece.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

The problem would be that writing actually has more than one component to it and there are effective ways of practicing and ineffective ways of practicing. Nonetheless, here are some general guidelines for improving your writing:

1. Read regularly and continue to read books that are more complex and challenging than the previous ones you've read.

2. Read literature in the type of writing you're attempting to do, and rather than giving something a quick read-through, pay close attention to the choices made by the writer. Study the writing. Writing is not a release but rather an intentional craft. Pay attention to the form of the writing, the way ideas are introduced, the way ideas are supported or built upon, the appeals made to the reader, and so forth.

3. Read literature about writing, argument, rhetoric, and other similar fields to understand the deliberate tools at play. Study the craft.

4. Analyze and criticize your own writing. One of the biggest ways to improve your own writing is to re-read what you've written and critically analyze it. What things did you do well? What things did you do poorly? Could you have improved upon the way you supported a position or developed an idea? What have other authors done and how has it worked for them? Criticize your writing in this fashion.

5. Avoid getting feedback from people who have not studied literature or are not readily familiar with your type of writing. Send your writing to and receive feedback from people who actually know what they're talking about. Most people on this forum, while they could probably give you their impressions of your short story, poem, or essay, have very little knowledge regarding rhetoric, plot development, and whatever else. Focus on receiving your feedback from people who do.

6. Plan your writing. Do not let it _entirely_ pour out of you. Direct your writing. Make intentional choices. Decide which techniques you're going to use, how you're going to develop your writing, what themes you're going to reinforce, and so forth. Decide these things in advance and work with them rather than letting your writing run off the rails.

7. Focus your writing. Really understand the heart of what you're trying to say. Too often do we attempt to bring in numerous conflicting ideas. Instead of this, pick one or a few core focuses to your writing and ensure that _every part_ of your writing enhances these.

8. Cut away everything that is unnecessary. Could you have made your point in fewer, more succinct words? If yes, change it. Does this sentence or this paragraph reinforce or support your writing's manifest focus? If no, scrap it. Every sentence and every paragraph should clearly support and enhance your focus.

9. Pay attention to your audience. Are you writing for the average citizen of your country? If so, don't use a sophisticated vocabulary or an armament of jargon. Rather, write in a way that gets your point across while only using any field-specific words that are absolutely necessary to communicate your meaning. Are you writing to a group of academics? If so, forget building your argument upon emotional appeals and focus strongly on persuasive facts, statistics, and logical and coherent arguments. Are you writing for seasoned horror-readers? If so, develop a story that is more nuanced and potentially is a unique spin on popular horror ideas rather than cliches. The list goes on, but the important thing is that your stylistic choices are made _with the audience in mind_.

10. After all of those things, just experiment and have fun with your writing. Don't get _too_ bogged down in the mechanics so much that your creativity doesn't flow. Allow yourself to have crazy ideas, then run with them.

That's all from me. Good luck.


----------



## Fascist (Dec 22, 2014)

Clyme said:


> Don't get _too_ bogged down in the mechanics so much that your creativity doesn't flow. Allow yourself to have crazy ideas, then run with them.


You just over complicated a really romantic thing and then at the end say don't get too bogged down?

"There is nothing to writing. All you do is sit down at a typewriter and bleed."


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Fascist said:


> You just over complicated a really romantic thing and then at the end say don't get too bogged down?
> 
> "There is nothing to writing. All you do is sit down at a typewriter and bleed."


Professional writing is a different beast than cathartic writing. Anyway, my tips were merely various solutions to what sounded like an instance of you hitting a writing wall. Take it all at your own pace, but all of those things will generally help you to improve your writing. Improving your writing, to some extent, takes work.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Fascist said:


> You just over complicated a really romantic thing and then at the end say don't get too bogged down?
> 
> "There is nothing to writing. All you do is sit down at a typewriter and bleed."


Your user name and avatar combination is one of the best things I have ever seen on the internet.

Disclaimer: Fascism is shit.


----------



## Fascist (Dec 22, 2014)

Spitta Andretti said:


> Your user name and avatar combination is one of the best things I have ever seen on the internet.
> 
> Disclaimer: Fascism is shit.


umad?


----------



## Fascist (Dec 22, 2014)

Clyme said:


> Professional writing is a different beast than cathartic writing. Anyway, my tips were merely various solutions to what sounded like an instance of you hitting a writing wall. Take it all at your own pace, but all of those things will generally help you to improve your writing. Improving your writing, to some extent, takes work.


I just found it humorous how you would at the end of that huge overcomplication, say something like "don't get bogged down" when that's what you just reccomended.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Fascist said:


> I just found it humorous how you would at the end of that huge overcomplication, say something like "don't get bogged down" when that's what you just reccomended.


Oh, yes, well that much was intentional. It is true though. Those are all ways you can improve your writing but it's also important to balance critical analysis and those other tasks with experimentation and fun.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

ItsT said:


> Is writing a skill? If so why does it seem to differ so much from other skills.
> 
> You can develop any skill through practice, practice and practice (e.g. any sport, games, drawing, ... anything really). Repetitive practice makes perfect.
> 
> ...


I've become an amazing, awesome writer. Yes, it's true-- I am the epitomy of everything that is awesome with writing.

I have some steps to follow.

1) Read a lot. Read a lot of different things-- Read what you're interested in. Read, read, read. Everyday. This step is essential.

2) Begin to understand the general formula of plot/story, note patterns of overall plot. Allow yourself to predict what will happen, and when you are surprised, take note of it. Read the different 'tones' in writing, and ask yourself what works for you, and what doesn't. Think critically about what you're reading.

3) Get inspired by your life, what you know, and what's around you. Get inspired by what you read. 

4) Take small ideas and write them down when you come across them. 

5) Write. Write. Write. 

6) Post what you've written on a literature and/or writing forum for critique, analysis, and general tips on your writing. Be open to criticism, be contructive, take a lesson from everything.

7) Write more.

8) Read more.

9) Stay determined!

10) Rinse and repeat.


----------



## SilverFlames (Oct 22, 2015)

There are lots of people who try to write long, extravagant stories only to be disappointed and assume that they're just bad writers. That's not the case at all. I get involved with all sorts of writing grounds and activities and I still haven't written anything more than 20 pages or so. My advice is to try experimenting with different styles. Vignettes are fun and short enough to finish relatively quickly, but there's also poetry, short stories, and more! Have fun with it rather than focusing on making the perfect final product.

If you really do want to get into longer works, though, I suggest that you read A LOT. Get a grasp on different authors' styles and take things that you like to create your own. In case you're looking for a place to start with that, some examples of extremely diverse writing styles are the works of J.R.R. Tolkien, J.K. Rowling, and Brad Thor. When you don't like certain authors, you can use their writing styles to decide what _not_ to do in your own writing. In a way that's just as important of taking notes of what you like. Eventually, you'll get a general idea of what you want your own style to be like and work from there. Then it just takes more practice, and perhaps even trying new writing styles every now and then. Just remember to have fun with it!


----------



## MareFrigoris (Oct 18, 2015)

I recommend you _Exercices de style_ by Raymond Queneau. I don't know how good is English translation, but the idea is brilliant for flexibility in style. Take a boring narration and repeatedly disintegrate the form and create new one. Juggle with words, neologisms, period mannerism. Try to mimic different communication patterns. This is a great observation training.


----------



## runnerveran (Dec 19, 2011)

Read a lot. Write a lot. Have a good writer critique your work. Constantly critique your own work.


----------



## SilverFlames (Oct 22, 2015)

Oh, and you could get involved with writers forums to get people's critique if you need it, or just consult your friends from both real life and the internet. As a writing geek myself, I'd be happy to give you some feedback on your work if you ever need it! Just contact me if you need some (that offer is for any of you)


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

- Write a lot
- Be an artsy, interesting person

I took an English class and basically got told by a professor I would suck at writing no matter what I did. It took me a couple years but I realized what he was talking about. I write like a robot.

The point in saying this is that some people will not be good writers much like some people will not be good actors.

In my view being good at something usually involves a quality you can focus / use which is better than others. For example, I'm actually a pretty bad accountant, but that's my job. I'm a bad accountant because I hate doing clerical accounting entries. Yet I'm actually a pretty good accountant in total because I just figure out how to automate the entries I don't want to make by hand.

And often this is the case in the real world. Someone might run a successful restaurant, but what makes their restaurant a success may have nothing to do with the restaurant industry, but rather is a skill from somewhere else they bring into that business.

This can be confusing to people who can't see what is going on. They might think what that person is doing is easy, because they just look at the standard business behaviors, while missing that person's competitive advantage such as personality.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm surprised that this gem of a thread isn't in General Interest.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Practice. lol. Create tumblr or something, find people who like what you write, who would be interested in sharing. It will inspire you, make it interesting.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

ItsT said:


> Is writing a skill? If so why does it seem to differ so much from other skills.
> 
> You can develop any skill through practice, practice and practice (e.g. any sport, games, drawing, ... anything really). Repetitive practice makes perfect.
> 
> ...


Erm. Yes writing is a skill. It's also a fun activity, and a career. 

Practice does make perfect, and the same applies to writing. Writing is not about manipulating your thoughts. It's about finding something to write about, and when you've found more literary techniques, read more literary books and developed the skills and knowledge required to write something, or have something to write about, that's when you can develop writing as a skill. 

Creativity is not found in a vacuum. You cant just keep writing with what you know, you need to surround yourself with writing. Also, you develop analysis after learning the components, you develop techniques,and your own techniques (i.e. how you affect the audience and dazzle them through writing). 

It seems like everyone in any field, has some contemporaries who have done a lot in their early years. It requires doing what you are innately good at ,and being in a field that reflects your abilities, likes, personality and life.


----------



## fuliajulia (Jun 29, 2013)

While having good ideas is important, a lot of writing is just being able to organise your thoughts in a way that will make sense to other people, and that's not too difficult to teach. I think you can teach pretty much anyone to be a good writer, but whether or not they're an important writer is another question entirely.


----------



## Leaf on the Wind (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm almost certain I'm parroting what's already been said, but I'm saying it anyway, just because. There are 2 keys:

2. Read. A lot. Read classic works of literature. Read complete pieces of garbage. Read genre fiction in the genre you want to write. Read genre fiction in a genre you have little interest in. Read popular literature. Read obscure literature. Read fiction. Read non-fiction. Read what you like. Read outside of your comfort level. Read newspapers (yes, they still exist). And while you're reading, see what works. See what doesn't work. See why the classic works of literature are so high-regarded. See why the garbage literature is so terrible. See how good characters are written. See how bad characters are written. See when a writer goes through with show don't tell. See when a writer inserts his opinion and expects you to buy it. See when something is set up as a Chekhov's Gun, but is forgotten. See when the Chekhov's gun is a red hearing. See when the Chekhov's gun is pulled off so subtly, you only notice it on re-reading. Read to enjoy and read to criticize and know that these two are not mutually exclusive. But most importantly, just read.

1. Traditional schools of thought have reading as the most important thing. I disagree; reading is the second most important thing. The most important thing: write. Writing takes practice. Write something restrained, something over the top. Make an outline and write. Come up with a basic idea and just write on it with no preparation. Write an idea that's been bouncing around in your head for years. Write an idea from a random idea prompt. Write about something that means a lot to you. Write about something you find completely ridiculous. Don't be afraid to vomit garbage all over the page; spending too much time trying to make your first draft perfect kill more stories and more writers then censors, writer's block and the mess called "the rest of your life" combined. Not inspired? Convince yourself that inspiration is an illusion; and write whatever garbage comes to mind (you can edit or delete it later-but there's often some gems hidden in that garbage).

But here's the vital part: when your written work is cleaned up to the point that you're ready to show it to people, show it to someone who will critique it honestly. Handing it to a friend who's only comment will be "it's good, I liked it," is just as harmful (if not more) then someone who will say "I hate it because (really stupid arbitrary reason)," because it tells you nothing helpful and doesn't enable you to improve. An honest cirtique will point out the good and the bad-but tends to emphazie the bad. Remember: finding out what other people think you need to do better in your work is how you improve. Learning how to take criticizim is a step in how to become a better writer. Later, you can learn what criticism to ignore (remember: not all criticism is created equal: something like "you should tell us more about this character and how he ended up here" is good, but "you shouldn't write this as a High-fantasy story; you need to write this like a half-baked "Mad Max" wannabe story" can be safely ignored), but that comes later.

There are books you can read about becoming a better writer, and classes you can take (though, as someone with a BA in Creative Writing, most of the classes are "your classmates read your story and criticize it."), but in the end, it comes down to just sitting down and practicing at it.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Writing - and this is very important - is a craft. It's not a higher calling; it's not something romantic; and it's certainly not about expressing yourself or baring your soul. It's telling a story, as well as possible.

Writing should be _fun_. You should enjoy what you're writing, and want others to enjoy it too. I don't agree that writing is pain; letting blood pour out of you may work for haemophiliacs and Russian royal refugees, but it doesn't do for the ordinary mortal. Like most of the things Hemingway wrote, it's sheer bunkum. If you find yourself bleeding over the page, staunch the flow immediately -- and don't send a gory, sodden mess to the publisher.

Ideas come from being out in the world. The more you see and do, the more material you'll have - as well as being a well rounded person. So: experience life, and live as richly and well as possible.

Read. Read as widely as possible. @He's a Superhero!: Don't be frightened of authorial influence. Good writers are good models. There's a family of writers that includes Sir Arthur Conan Doyle, G.K. Chesterton, P.G. Wodehouse, Agatha Christie, John Dickson Carr, Gerald Durrell, George Macdonald Fraser, Douglas Adams and Terry Pratchett. Read them; they'll show you how to tell an entertaining story and how to write vividly.

@_ItsT_ : Writers do write significantly better books after years of experience. Most writers' first books are prentice works, written when they're learning their craft - full of energy and inspiration, perhaps, but often lacking polish. Their middle period books are often their best; they've mastered the basic skills, and they can tackle more complex themes. Agatha Christie's books of the mid-1930s and '40s are more character-driven than those of the '20s, while Pratchett didn't hit his stride until his sixth or seventh Discworld novel.

Don't be pretentious. There's also - with all respect to @_Razare_ - no need to be an "arty, interesting person". Writers are people who write; and most of the best writers are shrewd, observant, worldly people with a rollicking sense of humour - not ethereal ladies who float around in a swirl of green chiffon, fake Egyptian beads clinking, and communing with their Muse.

Don't bother about creative writing courses; I did one in second year uni, and found it completely useless. The teacher was one of those gawd-help-uses who wanted us to express our feelings and write poems about masturbation. As for the students, a more talentless, self-indulgent lot you'd be hard pressed to find - including the woman who wrote screeds about how she wanted to fuck, murder and then fuck again waiters, and the legion of Tolkien imitators who churned out deathly prose about dark towers of Krafgzfg.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

Today Plagiarism is and excellent way to get good at writing.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Cosmic Hobo said:


> Don't be pretentious. There's also - with all respect to @_Razare_ - no need to be an "arty, interesting person". Writers are people who write;


You're right, just writing can find a niche these days, here is a piece of my latest work:


```
<?php
    function RecursiveHallSeed($x, $y, $momentum)
    {        
        $this->GetRoom($x,$y)->SetRoomState(2);
        $dirArray = array(NORTH, SOUTH, EAST, WEST);
        $roll = rand(0,9);
        if($roll < 3)
        { $randDir = $momentum; }
        else
        { $randDir = $dirArray[rand(0,3)]; }
        
        if(($momentum == NORTH) && ($randDir == SOUTH))
        { $randDir = $momentum; }
        if(($momentum == SOUTH) && ($randDir == NORTH))
        { $randDir = $momentum; }
        if(($momentum == EAST) && ($randDir == WEST))
        { $randDir = $momentum; }
        if(($momentum == WEST) && ($randDir == EAST))
        { $randDir = $momentum; }
        
        if( ($randDir == NORTH) && ($y > 1) )
        { $this->RecursiveHallSeed($x,$y-1, $randDir); }
        if( ($randDir == SOUTH) && ($y < ($this->YLen-1)) )
        { $this->RecursiveHallSeed($x,$y+1, $randDir); }
        if( ($randDir == WEST) && ($x > 1) )
        { $this->RecursiveHallSeed($x-1,$y, $randDir); }
        if( ($randDir == EAST) && ($x < ($this->XLen-1)) )
        { $this->RecursiveHallSeed($x+1,$y, $randDir); }
            
        return;
    }
?>
```

I still write like a robot, though.


----------

